# Its official Baybreezebodyworks.com



## IanT (Sep 1, 2009)

Is up and running! wooooooo!


----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2009)

Go Ian!!!  Looking good  :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Good for you , how exciting it must be . Have to go have a peek 
CONGRATULATIONS !!

Kitn


----------



## Manchy (Sep 2, 2009)

i must say i really like your web page, it's tasty, the background is really beautiful, the content is well "browseable" and so on. 
the only thing i'd suggest to add is some images, and a little bit of warmer tones (i like the cool tone of the background, but maybe you could bring some warmer ones in the content box? this way it may feel a little bit to professional and uptight..)

all in all, very nice, and good luck with it!


----------



## Bnky (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW!  That is a very informative website!  Great job.  I love that you have a forum included.


----------



## heyjude (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice site, Ian! OMG do you really start work at 5 am? I am tired just thinking of it!   

Good luck on your new venture!

Jude


----------



## MsBien (Sep 2, 2009)

It's looks great.  I love the background and colors that you are using, very nice.  Where did you get the background?


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 28, 2009)

Ian! I didn't see this before!
Congrats. Love the name!
Love the site!!
You'll do so well!


----------



## IanT (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry I didnt get to answer anyone! was away for a few days! 

Thank you for your compliments!!!!!

The background was a piece of a CSS sheet that I butchered up and saved the background pic... I liked the original pic but it just didnt look right !

I like this one better!!

I am currently working on the logo and hope to add that to the site within the next few days,



> must say i really like your web page, it's tasty, the background is really beautiful, the content is well "browseable" and so on.
> the only thing i'd suggest to add is some images, and a little bit of warmer tones (i like the cool tone of the background, but maybe you could bring some warmer ones in the content box? this way it may feel a little bit to professional and uptight..)



Thanks!!!!!!!!!

Ok... thats where I need help (the images I am working on...camera issues...got soap pics on the way too  )


As far as warmer tones... any suggestions as to how to do that? Im completely noob and the fact that the page looks good as is was due to about 100hrs of trial and error lol...
I do want it to have that crisp professional feel.... not disorganized chaos 

THANK YOUUUUU


----------



## carebear (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree - the site is great and the background is perfect.  Good job!


----------



## IanT (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you sooo much! ..

I def. want to add some pics and better coloring but Im not good at color matching and stuff.... Ladies!?!?? 

:*


----------



## agriffin (Sep 30, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> Thank you sooo much! ..
> 
> I def. want to add some pics and better coloring but Im not good at color matching and stuff.... Ladies!?!??
> 
> :*



I'll try and help you out a bit 

Everything looks REALLY good.  But I think you do need more pics on the home page and to add some "warmth" which you can do with adding pics.

Here's an example of a warm picture
http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo- ... assage.php

I think you need to add some warm colors like red, orange, yellow... so the skin tone in the picture above and the flowers add warmth.  


This one adds some warmth (skin tones) but tie in with your blue background using the white and green colors.  
http://www.istockphoto.com/stock-photo- ... herapy.php

Hope that helps!

Which by the way www.istock.com is a great way to purchase pictures.  Web size images end up being a couple of bucks at the most.


----------



## IanT (Sep 30, 2009)

ahaaaaaaaa.... that does help! 

Thank you!!...

I am going to add some pics the first chance I get!... Ill let you know when I update so you can tell me what you think!!

Thank you so much for checking it out and critiquing it!


----------



## beautifulbay (Oct 1, 2009)

your site looks awesome!


----------



## IanT (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you so much!.. I still have SOOOOO much work to do!


----------



## rszuba (Oct 2, 2009)

i love your site and the forum.. what a great idea. you did a great job with the ethics and all.


----------



## IanT (Oct 2, 2009)

rszuba said:
			
		

> i love your site and the forum.. what a great idea. you did a great job with the ethics and all.



Thank you!!


----------



## IanT (Oct 4, 2009)

just switched the forum to PHPbb....much better.


----------



## IanT (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok I updated the site!  check it and let me know what you think!!

PLEASE!


----------

